
Trump threatens a 25% tariff on the iPhone and Apple laptops - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90272668/trump-threatens-a-25-tariff-on-the-iphone-and-apple-laptops
======
product50
That table of cost structure of an iPhone seems pretty misleading. If China
accounts for $8.46 of cost/iPhone, why not move the manufacturing over to US
to counter the tariff challenges? Something seems amiss and is not being
illustrated correctly. My guess is that the cost of labor plus the fixed cost
of putting up a factory in US is probably the major breaking points.

------
msie
Yeah, but it’s not just about Apple.

------
watersb
Most people do not notice the hit in banning exports to China if soybeans and
pork. And the Trump Administration is repaying farmers for at least some of
the lost revenue.

However, Apple products are mass-market consumer items. I would expect the
rage from any significant tariff on iOS devices to cost some measure of those
who would otherwise support his presence in the White House.

